# How is life at university different in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is certainly great interest in further education in Australia, but how is university life in Australia different to that in your former homeland? What attracts you to further education in Australia?


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

The same as anywhere else except your qualifications come second best to every other place. So if you graduate in a field anyone from Britain or Canada or USA with the same qualifications will probably beat you to the job.

There are, however, a handful of Australian companies that may take you on.


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

Your Knowledge matters a lot when you are in a interview, i think it doesn't matter from where you are getting the education but if you are completing education from australia then it is like "Cherry on the cake"


----------

